
GitLab Continuous Integration and Deployment - based2
https://about.gitlab.com/features/gitlab-ci-cd/
======
based2
[http://linuxfr.org/news/boite-a-outils-pour-gitlab-
ci](http://linuxfr.org/news/boite-a-outils-pour-gitlab-ci)

